# Neutrality is the Key



## JpNashville (Jul 8, 2017)

My rating has hovered between 4.90 and 4.99 for over 4 years. I started as a part time driver but as of 4 months ago I drive full time. I have over 3700 trips. Since driving full time I've noticed my ratings rise, and I only Drive night/evening shifts. I think that my is due to being neutral in all conversations...which simply means that I avoid if possible all conversation topics that include: NO
1. Politics
2. Religion
3. Sex genders and/or encounters 
4. Sports teams/affiliations 
5. Bumper stickers/signs/advertisements
I also greet the passenger(s) and speak kindly, softly, and kindly to all passenger no matter what the circumstance(s) are. 
Ive never had to cancel a ride due to an unruly passenger, nor have I had to involve law enforcement. I've been quite lucky I suppose as well considering Nashville is quite the party town.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Gotta love those 4*s.


----------



## JpNashville (Jul 8, 2017)

TPAMB said:


> Gotta love those 4*s.


There's a lot of luck involved as well with ratings considering probably 1/2 to 60% of all my rides are drunk tourists.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

JpNashville said:


> My rating has hovered between 4.90 and 4.99 for over 4 years. I started as a part time driver but as of 4 months ago I drive full time. I have over 3700 trips. Since driving full time I've noticed my ratings rise, and I only Drive night/evening shifts. I think that my is due to being neutral in all conversations...which simply means that I avoid if possible all conversation topics that include: NO
> 1. Politics
> 2. Religion
> 3. Sex genders and/or encounters
> ...


May you be barraged with a multitude of 1-3 star ratings, starting now.
Merry Christmas &#127877;


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Yeah but a 4? What does that mean, or, what was wrong? The window had a smug..... or, there was a piece of lint in the carpet.... or, the car smelled like a new car......I bet not a thing!

Jesus!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Nice post. Thank You.



JpNashville said:


> 4. Sports teams/affiliations


 This is a good one to remember that I've forgotten about because I'm not a big sports guy.

It seems like Murphy's Law that if you're a huge fan of [Team X] the pax will be a huge fan of [Team X's arch-enemy] and get a burr up their tailpipe about it.

Best to not bring it up unless they do first, and even then don't badmouth any team.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Nice post. Thank You.
> 
> This is a good one to remember that I've forgotten about because I'm not a big sports guy.
> 
> ...


People really downrate over sports team preference? That's moronic. I guess I benefit from not following any sports. I would have thought that by embracing any football team, all football fans would like you more, but apparently not. I guess it is kind of how like patriots will hate you if you display an American flag in any way because someone will always find a reason to get offended by it not being displayed perfectly.

I remember when I was in grade school, I inherited an American flag styled polo shirt, and I wore it around 4th of July. Many people complained about it, because it violated flag code. These days an American flag is especially bad to display. The conservatives will hate you because you displayed it wrong... it is always too dusty, not well lit enough, facing the wrong way, or something... and the liberals will hate you because they increasingly view it as a hate symbol equivalent to the swastika. Probably the single worst thing you could have for ratings is an American flag or probably even worse, an American flag sticker or shirt.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> People really downrate over sports team preference? That's moronic.


Moronic, but true. I remember a radio DJ in Los Angeles who got all in a huff because a celebrity from New York had a picture of himself on a billboard in LA wearing a NY Yankees hat. The ad had nothing to do with sports, the Yankees, or the Dodgers. He just happened to be wearing the hat in the picture. He took it as some sort of disrespect of the Dodgers and LA in general.

In the Bay Area you always get dimwits trying to pick a fight because one supports the Raiders but the other likes the 49ers or vice versa.

Real seventh grade level stuff, but you can't stop it. 21st Century opiate of the masses.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

By a remarkable coincidence that is my rating too!! The secret is to do what's right for yourself when interacting with passengers. Be your own man/woman. Never ever ever copy what someone else does.










PS - Congrats on having a very fine rating. It's not easy to have a score like yours. And, welcome to the forum. ;>


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Man ya'll got the killa ratings all up in this heezy. This is from a while back but I once hovered in the 4.98 ⭐ to 4.99 ⭐ range for maybe six months. Usually I was right at a 4.95 though and rarely moved off of that. Always drove 3PM until 5AM six nights per week for probably a year straight and took off maybe two out of all 52 weeks that year.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I don’t think you have to avoid politics or religion. 4.97 and never had a downrate from talking about “third rail” topics. I’ll talk big picture stuff with anyone if they can handle it. If they can’t, that’s what people reading skills are for.

I don’t care about team sports. I just tell people I’m into motorsports and tennis and they don’t have much to say about it since very few people in the US have strong feelings about those sports. 🎾 🏎


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I avoid sports talk like the plague. Like most of you I also do not follow any sports teams. The one thing a sports fan hates more than a fan of a rival team is a fan of a rival team who doesn't know what the hell they're talking about.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

JpNashville said:


> My rating has hovered between 4.90 and 4.99 for over 4 years. I started as a part time driver but as of 4 months ago I drive full time. I have over 3700 trips. Since driving full time I've noticed my ratings rise, and I only Drive night/evening shifts. I think that my is due to being neutral in all conversations...which simply means that I avoid if possible all conversation topics that include: NO
> 1. Politics
> 2. Religion
> 3. Sex genders and/or encounters
> ...


If you don't have a 2star then you're still a rookie &#128541;


----------



## JpNashville (Jul 8, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> May you be barraged with a multitude of 1-3 star ratings, starting now.
> Merry Christmas &#127877;


Thank you! Happy holidays! &#128536;



waldowainthrop said:


> I don't think you have to avoid politics or religion. 4.97 and never had a downrate from talking about "third rail" topics. I'll talk big picture stuff with anyone if they can handle it. If they can't, that's what people reading skills are for.
> 
> I don't care about team sports. I just tell people I'm into motorsports and tennis and they don't have much to say about it since very few people in the US have strong feelings about those sports. &#127934; &#127950;


Whatever works for you, but I steer clear of politics like it's the bubonic plague.



peteyvavs said:


> If you don't have a 2star then you're still a rookie &#128541;


I've had maybe 5 1star trips in over 4 years...


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I don't think you have to avoid politics or religion. 4.97 and never had a downrate from talking about "third rail" topics. I'll talk big picture stuff with anyone if they can handle it. If they can't, that's what people reading skills are for.
> 
> I don't care about team sports. I just tell people I'm into motorsports and tennis and they don't have much to say about it since very few people in the US have strong feelings about those sports. &#127934; &#127950;


Interesting. Drag strip or circle track?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Youburr said:


> Interesting. Drag strip or circle track?


Neither really. Open wheel, GT/endurance, mostly. I enjoy most motor sports a little but you named the two I've never followed. I've been to a couple of Formula 1 races. I would love to see the Pike's Peak race, but I have a feeling that will be tough to do and involve a lot of standing around. I'd love to see some vintage racing. I have done a bit of karting and enjoy computer simulation racing.

Drag racing, oval Indycar and Nascar are impressive, I just don't like watching the format much.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Man ya'll got the killa ratings all up in this heezy. This is from a while back but I once hovered in the 4.98 ⭐ to 4.99 ⭐ range for maybe six months. Usually I was right at a 4.95 though and rarely moved off of that. Always drove 3PM until 5AM six nights per week for probably a year straight and took off maybe two out of all 52 weeks that year.
> 
> View attachment 386045


Damn @Ianrichardmarkham that 3 is really stinking up your ratings dude !


----------



## JpNashville (Jul 8, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> If you don't have a 2star then you're still a rookie &#128541;


I've had maybe 5 1star trips in over 4 years...


Ian Richard Markham said:


> Man ya'll got the killa ratings all up in this heezy. This is from a while back but I once hovered in the 4.98 ⭐ to 4.99 ⭐ range for maybe six months. Usually I was right at a 4.95 though and rarely moved off of that. Always drove 3PM until 5AM six nights per week for probably a year straight and took off maybe two out of all 52 weeks that year.
> 
> View attachment 386045


Excellent rating...I suppose in the end what separates the good drivers from the great drivers is our ability to be able to: 
1. Provide excellent service
2. Be professional and courteous 
3. Operate our vehicles safely and efficiently 
I think the gimmicks and perks may work to an extent, but in over 3700 rides I've never given water or snacks or used lights or karaoke. At the end of the day it's the driver's overall communication skills, personality, professionalism, and driving ability that mean the difference in consistent high ratings and good tips...I get both.



Coastal_Cruiser said:


> By a remarkable coincidence that is my rating too!! The secret is to do what's right for yourself when interacting with passengers. Be your own man/woman. Never ever ever copy what someone else does.
> 
> View attachment 386015
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

JpNashville said:


> My rating has hovered between 4.90 and 4.99 for over 4 years. I started as a part time driver but as of 4 months ago I drive full time. I have over 3700 trips. Since driving full time I've noticed my ratings rise, and I only Drive night/evening shifts. I think that my is due to being neutral in all conversations...which simply means that I avoid if possible all conversation topics that include: NO
> 1. Politics
> 2. Religion
> 3. Sex genders and/or encounters
> ...


&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I avoid sports talk like the plague. Like most *a few *of you I also do not follow any sports teams. The one thing a sports fan hates more than a fan of a rival team is a fan of a rival team who doesn't know what the hell they're talking about. *How about those Cowboys!*


FIFY


----------



## JpNashville (Jul 8, 2017)

IR12 said:


> &#128164;&#128164;&#128164;


Good night! Sleep well! &#128536;


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

You are not a dedicated driver if you do not have that valuable 2* rating under your belt. That is the only one that really matters and I currently sit on 2 of them right now. Oh baby, I'm good.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Seamus said:


> FIFY


There may be a 6-10 team winning that division but it won't be the Cowboys.


----------



## JpNashville (Jul 8, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> You are not a dedicated driver if you do not have that valuable 2* rating under your belt. That is the only one that really matters and I currently sit on 2 of them right now. Oh baby, I'm good.


I guess you can't make everyone happy all the time....&#129300;


----------

